# Nba 2012 playoffs



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

round 1 just about done, nuggets lakers game 7 1030pm tnt on sat will finish it.


whats funny is round 2 will begin before round 1 is over.


Sixers @ Celtics Sat 8pm TNT Full National game CSN is done for the year


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

la24philly said:


> round 1 just about done, nuggets lakers game 7 1030pm tnt on sat will finish it.
> 
> ...


The Clippers vs Grizz doesn't count?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i forgot all about them


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

la24philly said:


> i forgot all about them


Maybe you were just thinking it should be over already since the Clippers had gone up 3-1 before losing that last game to close to 3-2.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Maybe you were just thinking it should be over already since the Clippers had gone up 3-1 before losing that last game to close to 3-2.


to be honest, i forgot memphis and the clippers were in the playoffs


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

la24philly said:


> to be honest, i forgot memphis and the clippers were in the playoffs


I think the Lakers forgot the Nuggets were in the playoffs 

Also... Chicago seems to have forgotten that they "were" in the playoffs...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm so glad the Lakers are out. I really don't like them.

Honestly I think the Spurs actually have a shot this year. Between the veterans and the newbies, the team as a whole is pretty strong.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Haven't watched the NBA playoff's in years. Is it still the top 8 teams in each 15 team conference make the playoffs? or have they bumped it up to make it the top 12? 


The Clippers actually made the playoff's? The last time I actually followed the NBA season, the Clippers were duking it out with the Kings for the worst record of the season.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, I'm so glad the Lakers are out. I really don't like them.
> 
> Honestly I think the Spurs actually have a shot this year. Between the veterans and the newbies, the team as a whole is pretty strong.


Thunder in 5.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

spurs thunder, this will be something.

i could see it going 7 games.

spurs should play better D then LA


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

la24philly said:


> spurs thunder, this will be something.


 I agree. Should be a good series no matter who wins. Although I'm (of course) rooting for the Spurs, I will be happy with either team moving on to the finals.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

coldsteel said:


> Thunder in 5.


 Well, I guess not . The Spurs pretty much dominated last night's game. The next game in front of the Thunder's home crowd should be a good one. Don't know if the Spurs will be able to hold it together but I guess we will see Thursday night.

Really enjoying this series since there are two small market teams competing.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

if the spurs play like this, they are nba champs.

the heat are getting ready to loose to another nba finals to a team from texas.

westbrook, durant, harden combined for 88 pts. and it wasn't enough


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I love that the old guys are winning  Pulling for the Spurs but if they can't win it then please let it be Oklahoma City. Can't stand Boston or Miami.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Not looking good for the Spurs. Good to see the Thunder in championship mode however. Looks like they might have what it takes to go all the way.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm basically rooting for anybody but Miami at this point (sorry Heat fans)... so I still have a 75% chance of being happy


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

id like to see OKC win, because they never won it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

la24philly said:


> id like to see OKC win, because they never won it.


 That's a good point although I probably won't watch the finals because I'm getting sick of watching Kevin Durant play with his mouth piece. Drives me nuts!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

My order of hoping they'll win the championships is:

1. Boston
2. OKC
3. Spurs
4. Finals are cancelled


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> My order of hoping they'll win the championships is:
> 
> 1. Boston
> 2. OKC
> ...


:lol: I love 4 if 1-3 can't happen.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

la24philly said:


> id like to see OKC win, because they never won it.


Yes they did, in 1979.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm a born & raised Pistons fan and fondly remember the days of Dave Bing, Bill Laimbeer, and the Bad Boys (Did you know that Dennis Rodman went to Southeastern Oklahoma State in Durant, OK?). 
They haven't been doing much lately, but I'm sure enjoying the local OKC team and their run this year. Can't get tickets any more, every game was a sell-out this year, but Fox broadcasts all the games and the view from in front of the plasma is good.

Charles Barkley came to town with the TNT crew for the Western Conference Playoffs, finally fulfilling his 5 year-old promise to do so after bad-mouthing the area all that time. Now looks like he's got something good to say about the team, going against the other three TNT pundits and predicting the game 5 win and a series win at home Wednesday.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dettxw said:


> Charles Barkley came to town with the TNT crew for the Western Conference Playoffs, finally fulfilling his 5 year-old promise to do so after bad-mouthing the area all that time. Now looks like he's got something good to say about the team, going against the other three TNT pundits and predicting the game 5 win and a series win at home Wednesday.


 Barkley is full of crap. Earlier in the series he picked the Spurs. He also likes to badmouth San Antonio. He just likes to hear himself talk.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Going into the playoffs I was rooting for San Antonio in the west... and either Philly or Indiana in the east. Might would have rooted for Chicago, but that ended in a hurry once Rose went down to injury.

I would be OK if Boston won... I like Doc Rivers. I'm also ok with OKC  Hated they moved the Supersonics, but otherwise nothing against the players and Durant + Westbrook usually come across as good eggs in the interviews.

Miami just rubs me the wrong way. Way too much bragging the last couple of years without any accomplishments. I can accept arrogance IF you back it up... when you don't back it up, I get tired of it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: I love 4 if 1-3 can't happen.


We're one Boston win away from not having to worry about option 4.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

These are some odd playoffs... both series were 2-0 one way and are now 3-0 the other.

Also odd, one series it is the young guns making the comeback... the other series has the old fogeys making the comeback.

While I have nothing against OKC or its players... IF Boston pulls this off vs Miami, I would really enjoy seeing a Spurs vs Celtics matchup more than an OKC vs Boston matchup I think.

Especially interesting with both Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett in their twilight years... having both came in at the same time.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...
> 
> Especially interesting with both Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett in their twilight years... having both came in at the same time.


Although they're both 36, KG has 2 years on him in the league. I used to hate Timmy, but grew to respect his greatness. IMO, he's the best PF ever.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Although they're both 36, KG has 2 years on him in the league. I used to hate Timmy, but grew to respect his greatness. IMO, he's the best PF ever.


Timmy and KG have basically identical career stat lines. Both fantastic, but I think KG's defense might give him the edge. Timmy's no slouch, but not quite the defensive force that KG has been.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Timmy and KG have basically identical career stat lines. Both fantastic, but I think KG's defense might give him the edge. Timmy's no slouch, but not quite the defensive force that KG has been.


4 rings....It took KG needing 2 definite HOFers and the most versatile PG to win 1. Tim has better playoff numbers, too. He's the only player in NBA history to be selected to both All-NBA and All-Defensive Teams during each of his first 13 seasons. Timmy has more blocks...in less years.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> 4 rings....It took KG needing 2 definite HOFers and the most versatile PG to win 1. Tim has better playoff numbers, too. He's the only player in NBA history to be selected to both All-NBA and All-Defensive Teams during each of his first 13 seasons. Timmy has more blocks...in less years.


Timmy has had a lot more help than KG did until he got to Boston. KG was basically alone in Minnesota.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Timmy has had a lot more help than KG did until he got to Boston. KG was basically alone in Minnesota.


When did Tim have 2 1st ballot HOFers? There were a few 50+ win seasons in Minnesota with Casell, Sprewell & Szczerbiak.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> When did Tim have 2 1st ballot HOFers? There were a few 50+ win seasons in Minnesota with Casell, Sprewell & Szczerbiak.


I said until he came to Boston.

I do believe Timmy had just a little help with the first two rings. Big tall guy, served in the Navy. And Parker and Ginobili are pretty darned good too, certainly better than Casell/Sprewell/Sczerbiak (really, you think Wally Sczerbiak counts as help?).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I said until he came to Boston.
> 
> I do believe Timmy had just a little help with the first two rings. Big tall guy, served in the Navy. And Parker and Ginobili are pretty darned good too, certainly better than Casell/Sprewell/Sczerbiak (really, you think Wally Sczerbiak counts as help?).


Wally was good back then. Sprewell was better than Manu, by far & Cassell about equals TP...not current TP. Also, Robinson was a non factor in title 2...he averaged 23min (6th most), 7.8 points & 6.6 rebounds those playoffs.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

These are strange times - I'm actually going to agree with Stephen A. Smith and Charles Barkley - Thunder in 6 tonight. 

So are the finals on TNT or espn? Oh, never mind, I'm being told that they're on abc,


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I knew Garnett was a straight-from-high-school guy... somehow I was remembering they came into the league at the same time but Duncan was older... rather than they were the same age but Duncan came to the league a couple of years after Garnett.

Either way... they were linked early on with those Sprite commercials... and should have a similar game... but Duncan as Power Forward plays some actual center position sometimes, while Garnett as Forward tries to play guard often. IF Garnett had spent more time on a post game, he could be even better than he is.

Anyway... I just think that would be a more compelling matchup to me... but I'm not sure we'll get it the way things look at the moment for the Spurs.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

So how 'bout that Thunder, eh?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm impressed. The Spurs looked like they were ready to drop the hammer down in the first half... but OKC flipped the game completely.

As I watch these playoffs I am struck by something that I've seen mentioned by some of the talking heads.

Spurs are very smart, but sometimes their age catches up with them. When they were playing inferior teams they could get away with it.

OKC is young and makes mistakes, but they are talented... and they actually have structure and do run plays when it is important. OKC is good now, but imagine once they have another year or two of structure under their belt and are savvy veterans AND young and athletic. They could be a juggernaut if the team is kept together.

Celtics are not as smart as the Spurs, and their age shows at times too... but they are more talented than the Spurs. IF the Celtics get healthy, they still have it in them.

and then we have...

the Miami Heat. They arguably have the best player on the court in any given game, and another player that is top-ten if not top-5... and yet... they don't play very smart. IF they get hot, they can out-skill you... but they won't ever outsmart you, they won't run a killer play that you can't stop.

Miami can beat Boston if Boston slips due to age... Miami might could have beaten the Spurt for the same reason... but I can't see any way they beat OKC.

OKC will not do anything supremely stupid, and they will run plays at key times. Miami, similarly and conversely, will every once in a while do something very dumb AND almost never runs plays at key times.

I hope we get OKC vs Boston... because at least Boston will show up... I fear Miami might get swept (which would be ok to me but would be boring).


----------

